# Tractor Jack



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Couldn't decide where this post was more appropriate, here or in Humor? Here is an opportunity to cause untold damage to your tractor, yourself, and anyone standing nearby! Seems a real Rube Goldberg device.
http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/accessories/Dearborn Tractor Jack - Operating Instructions.pdf
I can only imagine the lawsuits this could generate in todays society!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed interesting device.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

WOW.
A ATV or snowmobile lift is built stronger than this thing and only a fraction of the gross weight. I wonder how meny people got hurt or killed with that.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I like the concept for its day, when the lower links are attached to the raise bar, this then becomes part of the tractor, because the tractor lower links control the lift, the lifting links cannot reach the centre pivot point (or vertical point) and go forward over centre, the rear lifts are triangulated and the front lift is an "A" frame and all is bolted to the floor.

How many times have you seen a bottle jack sitting on a couple of blocks to jack the rear axle up, how safe is that ??.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

I've used a bottle jack to lift the rear axle, but then inserted a jack stand to hold the axle while working. BTW the instruction sheet makes no mention of bolting the "Tractor Jack" to any floor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've always thought it would be neat to have one of those things! Not sure I'd use it much, but I'd certainly be curious enough to give it a go!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't get it to pop up. Any photos of it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

Sorry, it's a pdf and I am unable to convert it to a photo format. Perhaps if you copy and paste the link?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Graysonr said:


> I've used a bottle jack to lift the rear axle, but then inserted a jack stand to hold the axle while working. BTW the instruction sheet makes no mention of bolting the "Tractor Jack" to any floor.


My bad, I misread "ground plates" for soft ground, should have read the story a bit slower.

I still stand by my words though, a great idea for its day.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I can't get it to pop up. Any photos of it?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Can this open for you Hoodoo?.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I got in on that one. Thank you Fred!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes, thanks Fred. I went back and inserted the file on my original post also!


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Those jacks do work. But I would fabricate a couple folding stabilizing down braces. These old fords have a tendency to leak down over time and a couple folding or detachable down legs would prevent this. If you get a flat in the field, (where else), then this type of jack would be a blessing! If you have ever done tire repair work in the field, a lot of has, the tractor might set for a couple days with the wheel off until you can get it back on, reason for the safety legs to hold it up. Not a good drawing but you get the picture. PJ


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

there is a system available out there to raise tractor trailer axles the same way


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

See one in use:


----------

